# What anime characters would you like to see come to life?



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 27, 2008)

What anime character do you want to come to life ? or see in real life.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Come to life.*

Johann from Monster. That'd be sweet.


----------



## Caller (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Come to life.*

Lucy from Elfen Lied. The results would be entertaining.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Come to life.*



Caller said:


> Lucy from Elfen Lied. The results would be entertaining.


This is pretty much why I'd like Johann to come to life.
And he's such a cute psychopath 'v'


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Come to life.*

Tuxedo Mask from Sailor Moon. 

:3~~~~~


----------



## Timmy (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Come to life.*

Anyone from Keroro Gunsou.

It would be ... insane. D:


----------



## Jolty (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Come to life.*



Timmy said:


> Anyone from Keroro Gunsou.
> 
> It would be ... insane. D:


QFT QFT QFT QFT QFT


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Come to life.*

Tadase Hotori (aka the guy in my avatar) from Shugo Chara!  Simply because the results...welll...they'd be something like this:

Somebody: *talking* blah blah blah prince...
Tadase: *crown on head for no apparent reason* I AM NOT A PRINCE!  *goes mental*

Then somebody else (probably me) would have to put a bucket over his head until he goes back to normal.

Very amusing. :D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 27, 2008)

Haruhi Suzumiya, from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya and the light novels it's based off of. Seriously, that would be amazing.


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2008)

link008 said:


> Haruhi Suzumiya, from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya and the light novels it's based off of. Seriously, that would be amazing.


Based on what I read...

God save us if that happened. :D


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

One person, who would be the best thing ever to come to the real world, and to have his own Law and Order: Supernatural show.

L.

Nuff said.

(Oh, and Ed from FMA :3)


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 28, 2008)

Spongebob Squarepants.

I don't care if he's not Japanese; Spongebob transcends mere terrestrial boundaries


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 28, 2008)

The Drifloon from the Pokemon Anime! *shot*


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 28, 2008)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Based on what I read...
> 
> God save us if that happened. :D


If you didn't read this, she gets drunk in the light novels.

Sadly, the thread specifies anime. :p


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> (Oh, and Ed from FMA :3)


LISTEN TO THIS PERSON.

also Alfons Heiderich, the cutest, gayest, little German Rocket-maker ever.






LOOK AT HIM.  HE WILL MAKE YOU DIE OF CUTE.

(yes I am addicted to caps)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 28, 2008)

You know what? We should just bring everyone suggested here to our world. >=D


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2008)

You're L is the wrong font :O

And I'd probably bring Mustang to life :) His fire will be not match for the fangirls my rape whistle sends on him.

And for Burning Rocket shippers especially, if they are brought to life in order :)


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 28, 2008)

YAY BURNING ROCKETS

Even if they don't actually, you know, know the other exists in canon. xD

I love shippings like that.

But, then again, there's this:


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 28, 2008)

Actually, I'd also bring Armstrong to life (FMA). He would clean the world of greenhouse gases and make everyone fit and strong :)


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragonclaw said:


> Actually, I'd also bring Armstrong to life (FMA). He would clean the world of greenhouse gases and make everyone fit and strong :)


He could be a bodyguard. Yeah he could.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

> Actually, I'd also bring Armstrong to life (FMA). He would clean the world of greenhouse gases and make everyone fit and strong :)


HE WOULD!

By using the Armstrong way of air purification that's been past down the Armstrong line FOR GENERATIONS! 

You know what, including L, we should just bring all the good guys from FMA to the real world. AND THAT INCLUDES SCAR!!!!!

*Has had too much coffee*

:3


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

Muahaha; let's just bring all the Pokemon from the anime into real life. Also, FMA characters would be awesome...

And Bleach! I demand some shinigami appear!*fwees*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 28, 2008)

*You get a Ryuuk*

...

what? He _is_ one...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

> And Bleach! I demand some shinigami appear!*fwees*


Go Mr. Strawberry! Ichigo! Defeat that shinigami Hollow!

xD


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

XD Nice. My friend would insist that the shinigami from Full Moon appear... But I don't like them. So... *pushes Takuto away, whistles innocently* What? =D


----------



## Capitain Jay (Jul 28, 2008)

Ash.

Just so I can kill him.


----------



## Erika (Jul 28, 2008)

Toru Kouno, from Princess Princess

Erika, from Pokemon

Kyonko, from the genderbended version of Haruhi.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PHOENIX WRIGHT HAS IT'S OWN ANIME!? (I'm not sure about this, but it says so in my old anime magizene) 

We. Must-

OBJECTION!

He WILL COME!

Edit: I found the 'opening' for it, although I'm not sure if it's actually it. And it's pretty weird >.> Click here to watch


----------



## Erika (Jul 28, 2008)

That video is a parody intro of this: Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei

But seriously, I would totally watch a Pheonix Wright anime if they ever made one.


----------



## Minish (Jul 28, 2008)

Hmm... let's see.

Honda Tohru from Fruits Basket. Because she'd make the world a better place. :D
Ookawahara Shigeru from Hana Yori Dango. Because she is aaaawesome and I'd love a friend like that.
And any of the female heroines from Ghibli films. I love them all. <3



Stormecho said:


> XD Nice. My friend would insist that the shinigami from Full Moon appear... But I don't like them. So... *pushes Takuto away, whistles innocently* What? =D


I would like Shinigami to be real. I just think it's an interesting idea. Probably not for suicide victims, but yeah. XD

If I were God, I'd have a similar system set up. And a cool underworld. And play Izumi's theme music all day >D


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 28, 2008)

> That video is a parody intro of this: Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei
> 
> But seriously, I would totally watch a Pheonix Wright anime if they ever made one.


Awwww... I wanted a Phoenix Wright anime ;;



> Honda Tohru from Fruits Basket. Because she'd make the world a better place. :D


Oh! How could I forget her! (How could I forget they made it into an Anime >.>)

Well then, we definitely need Kyo then.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 28, 2008)

Erm... *innocently wishes for all Digimon to manifest as well* Shaman King is nice! XD Yoh, Anna and Amidamaru *worships awesome samurai*


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 28, 2008)

LIGHT YAGAMI FROM DEATH NOTE!*shotshotshot*

But sereously, Light Yagami.


----------



## Dark_Pikachu (Jul 28, 2008)

Kazuki , Yuna , Rin and Kuriko from Maburaho which would cause chaos.
All characters from Ranma 1/2 will also cause chaos. =]


----------



## Belmont (Jul 28, 2008)

Alucard from Hellsing because Vampires are awesome or Edward Elric from FMA because I would have fun laughing at his size and getting a reaction.


----------



## Keltena (Jul 28, 2008)

EVERYONE from Haruhi Suzumiya. 8D It would be EPIC. And CHAOTIC. And ALL-CAPS-WORTHY.


----------



## octobr (Jul 28, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> Spongebob Squarepants.
> 
> I don't care if he's not Japanese; Spongebob transcends mere terrestrial boundaries


Well.

If this is how we're gonna go, then I see your spongebob and raise you one Bloo ... or a Him (that is to say, powerpuff girls).


Or Numbah Five.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 28, 2008)

All Most of the Naruto characters.

1. A few of them deserve a slap.
2. Gardevoir and I made up a story about most of them being in a plane, which explodes. Really crazy things happen.
3. Just because.

Tell me if you want to hear the "Airplane Story."


----------



## TwilightRealm (Jul 28, 2008)

Sidoh because hes awesome...
and Ed & Al
Ed: So I can call him short
Al: To go abandoned kitten collecting :3


----------



## LitatheLighmosa (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragon_night said:


> HE WOULD!
> 
> By using the Armstrong way of air purification that's been past down the Armstrong line FOR GENERATIONS!
> *Has had too much coffee*
> ...


Crap I smell global cooling

You have had WAAAAAAY too much coffee


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 29, 2008)

Salamander said:


> EVERYONE from Haruhi Suzumiya. 8D It would be EPIC. And CHAOTIC. And ALL-CAPS-WORTHY.


INDEED, all caps worthy indeed.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 29, 2008)

Agreed! Some Naruto characters as well deserve coming in.


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 29, 2008)

Characters I'd love to meet...

Osaka and Yukari from Azumanga
Yotsuba from Yotsuba&!
Yomiko from Read or Die
Matsuda and L from Death Note
Tatsuki and Rukia from Bleach
Tomoyo from Card Captor Sakura
The female Zero team from Loveless
Conan from Detective Conan/Case Closed
Shigure and Ayame from Fruits Basket
Miu from Strawberry Marshmallow
Anita from Read or Dream
PenPen from Neon Genesis Evangelion

...and more I'm forgetting.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 30, 2008)

Any and ALL Digimon. Evil the evil ones!


----------



## Keta (Jul 30, 2008)

If the characters Ichigo, Renji, Ishida, Rukia, Hitsugaya, or a couple of others from Bleach... I'd really have a hard time restraining myself from going after them.

It would be pretty sweet if there were a character like Light or L (from Death Note) or Lelouch (Code Geass) were alive. They're all similar in that they work for the high ideal of justice that seems so hard to find sometimes.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jul 30, 2008)

Keta said:


> If the characters Ichigo, Renji, Ishida, Rukia, Hitsugaya, or a couple of others from Bleach... I'd really have a hard time restraining myself from going after them.


 THIS. 8]


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 30, 2008)

Shigeru. Just, Shigeru. You know the anime he's from.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 31, 2008)

Nobody. Otherwise, they wouldn't have an anime. :/


----------

